# Especificaciones de los HOLIMAR 3/13 y 5/13



## cruiserblue (Feb 17, 2014)

Este es mi primer contacto / consulta. 
Agradecería que alguien que los disponga, me envíe los datos y/o especificaciones técnicas de producto, de los Bafles HOLIMAR 3/13 y 5/13. Muchas gracias por anticipado. ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2014)

cruiserblue dijo:


> Este es mi primer contacto / consulta.
> Agradecería que alguien que los disponga, me envíe los datos y/o especificaciones técnicas de producto, de los Bafles HOLIMAR 3/13 y 5/13. Muchas gracias por anticipado. ...


Google es tu amigo 
Holimar 3/13: http://foroaudioyvideo.com.ar/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3719


----------

